# Shot Fort Worth Officer In Critical Condition



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







 *

*Suspect In Custody*

POSTED: 2:14 pm CST November 29, 2005
UPDATED: 6:31 pm CST November 29, 2005

*FORT WORTH, Texas -- *A standoff ended in a far north Fort Worth neighborhood after a police officer was shot in the head and critically injured.

CareFlite transported the officer to Harris Methodist Hospital in downtown Fort Worth where he underwent surgery was listed in critical condition.

"We are certainly hopeful that he will be able to recover. Time will tell," Mayor Mike Moncrief said. "You realize that something like this can happen any day and any city. And the officer was doing his best to do his job and he knows when he puts that badge on every day -- and his family knows -- that, uh, this is a perilous responsibility."

The standoff ended just after 5 p.m. Tuesday when a man surrendered to SWAT officers at the scene in the 7000 block of Marvin Brown Road, just east of Boat Club Road and west of Business 287.

The gunman had barricaded himself inside a home with a 25-year-old woman, whom he released at about 4:40 p.m.

The woman's mother, who was also inside the home, called police before escaping.

"I think it's really a testament to the excellent work by the hostage negotiators, our SWAT team, they were able to successfully have this subject surrender without further incident," Lt. Dean Sullivan said. "No shots were fired after the initial onset of the incidents that precipitated all that's happened this afternoon."

The standoff began when Fort Worth officers went to a residence on a routine investigation, police said, trying to locate someone with outstanding warrants.

Sullivan said officers were questioning a woman outside the home when the man exited the building and opened fire.

"We have reason to believe that this subject responsible for this shooting fled the residence shortly after the incident and actually bust in the back of a house that's about a block and a half to the east of the original location," Sullivan said.

"Inside of that residence we received a 911 call from the female who claimed that a male had just broken into her back door," Sullivan said.

Officials locked down a total of three schools in the area -- Creekview Middle School, Elkins Elementary and Watson Learning Center. Children were eventually allowed to go home by bus or car, but were not allowed to walk home.

Sullivan said the suspect sustained a gunshot wound during the standoff and was being treated at John Peter Smith Hospital in Fort Worth.

_Copyright 2005 by nbc5i.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

